# Apr 12, 2015 NY Slot Car Show 2nd Annual



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

APRIL 12, 2015 TOY CAR TRIFECTA Slot cars die cast cars model kits and more…….. Come one…Come all… Tell a friend…. Bring a friend…. MODEL KIT CONTEST --- PRIZES No additional contest fees SLOT CAR CUSTOM CONTEST --- PRIZES For information about the show contact: Ernie at (516) 680-2399 or Bob at (203) 804-2455 Refreshments served on premises, plenty of free parking Walk from the LI Railroad Station in Massapequa to the MASSAPEQUA ELKS LODGE 2162 Veterans Blvd, Massapequa, NY 11758 10am-2pm $5.00 admission Early Admission $20.00 kids under 12 free


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Come on in. The show should be a blast. It is almost booked up table wise.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

I will be there!


----------

